# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  کنکور 94 در چه سطحی برگزار میشه ؟

## nazaniin

سلام..
روز همه بخیر و با آرزوی توپ ترین ها برای بچه های کنکوری 
بچه ها شما فکر می کنین کنکور امسال در سطحیه ؟
نظر پچه های پشت هدفی چیه ؟

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
کنکور 94 در حد تیم ملی جمهوری اسلامی ایران برگزار خواهد شد و هدف همه ما دریافت مدرک می باشد  :Yahoo (23): 

فکر میکنم کنکور امسال از سال قبل بهتر باشه و راحت تر میشه قبول شد...

----------


## Mostafa7

در بالاترین سطح ممکن با سخت ترین سوالات ممکن

----------


## kouchoulou

اگه شانس منه که این کنکور از نظر سختی سوالات و قدرت رقبا در بالاترین سطح تاریخ قرار خواهد گرفت!!!
حالا ببین کی گفتم...

----------


## artim

الله اعلم

----------


## nazaniin

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
> کنکور 94 در حد تیم ملی جمهوری اسلامی ایران برگزار خواهد شد و هدف همه ما دریافت مدرک می باشد 
> 
> فکر میکنم کنکور امسال از سال قبل بهتر باشه و راحت تر میشه قبول شد...


من با شما موافقم :Yahoo (83):

----------


## N a v i d

> اگه شانس منه که این کنکور از نظر سختی سوالات و قدرت رقبا در بالاترین سطح تاریخ قرار خواهد گرفت!!!
> حالا ببین کی گفتم...


داداش من ماها گناه داریم، مرد باش مثل پوریای ولی 4 طرف پاسخنامه را ببوس از کنکور و کناره گیری کن  :Yahoo (94): 

شوخی کردم، ناراحت نشو  :Y (389): 




امسال هم مثل 91-92-93 مسلما مفهومی و ستگین هست و کسایی که مفهومی و عمیق خوندن موفقن 
اونهایی هم که نخوندن همراه با من برای 95 تلاش میکنن مفهومی میخونن و میشن پشت کنکوری  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Mohammad.h

دقت کردین دیگه94 سال گوسفنده !
ینی ما سال گوسفند کنکور میدیم!!! :Yahoo (77):

----------


## سیدرضا بازیار

> داداش من ماها گناه داریم، مرد باش مثل پوریای ولی 4 طرف پاسخنامه را ببوس از کنکور و کناره گیری کن 
> 
> شوخی کردم، ناراحت نشو


منم سال قبل همینطوری فکر میکردم :yahoo (1):
اما شانس شما از ما بیشتره و هدف من فقط رتبه 25000 هست...

----------


## nazaniin

> اگه شانس منه که این کنکور از نظر سختی سوالات و قدرت رقبا در بالاترین سطح تاریخ قرار خواهد گرفت!!!
> حالا ببین کی گفتم...


امیدوارم شانس با شما همراه نباشه با این حساب ... :Yahoo (76): 
البته هرچه سخت تر باشه فواید خودشو دارهااا

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

کنکور امسال در حد بوندسلیگا ولی در حد کیفیت بازیکنان لیگ جزیره اما کمی صاف و ابری همراه با چندین لژیونر ایرانی در زمینه نیروی هسته ای

این چه سوالیه اخه ؟! خب سال 90 نسبت به 91 جطور بود ؟ 91 نسبت به 92 ؟ سال ب سال سخت تر و مفهومی تر ! یه چیز مشخصه از اول تاریخ کنکور بررسی کنی سال ب سال 

سخت تره ! امسالم همینطوره و سخت تر و مفهومی تر

----------


## nazaniin

> دقت کردین دیگه94 سال گوسفنده !
> ینی ما سال گوسفند کنکور میدیم!!!


امیدوارم سال گوسفند با ما راه بیاد :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Faghat Pezeshki

فقط میتونم بگم خدا بخیر کنه... :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Humphry Davy

دوستان بهتر كه سال گوسفنده 
گوسفند نماد علم و دانايي هست 

امسال به نظرم فيزيك مشكل مياد 
بقيه درسا مث سال پيش و شايد ي خورده مشكل تر

----------


## nazaniin

> کنکور امسال در حد بوندسلیگا ولی در حد کیفیت بازیکنان لیگ جزیره اما کمی صاف و ابری همراه با چندین لژیونر ایرانی در زمینه نیروی هسته ای
> 
> این چه سوالیه اخه ؟! خب سال 90 نسبت به 91 جطور بود ؟ 91 نسبت به 92 ؟ سال ب سال سخت تر و مفهومی تر ! یه چیز مشخصه از اول تاریخ کنکور بررسی کنی سال ب سال 
> 
> سخت تره ! امسالم همینطوره و سخت تر و مفهومی تر


من ا بابته سوالم عذر می خوام 
بنده هم در جریان سخت مفهومی بودنشون هستم  :Yahoo (21): 
منظورم ای بود که کدوم درس از نظر بقیه امسال مفهومی تره و اینا ! مثل شیمی پارسال مثلا ....

----------


## SAMAN_SAM

> من ا بابته سوالم عذر می خوام 
> بنده هم در جریان سخت مفهومی بودنشون هستم 
> منظورم ای بود که کدوم درس از نظر بقیه امسال مفهومی تره و اینا ! مثل شیمی پارسال مثلا ....


البته واس من که شهرام و بهرامی نداره  :Yahoo (76):  

هر جور سوال بدن شیمی در حد 50-60 زیست 50-60 زمین 60-70

عمومی ها هم مثل دینی 100 ادبیات 60-70 عربی 30-40 زبان 30-40 

خلاص ما همینا رو میزنیم تو کنکور حالا هر طور دوست دارن سوال بدن خخ

----------


## nazaniin

> دوستان بهتر كه سال گوسفنده 
> گوسفند نماد علم و دانايي هست 
> 
> امسال به نظرم فيزيك مشكل مياد 
> بقيه درسا مث سال پيش و شايد ي خورده مشكل تر


امیدوارم اینجوری بشه که میگین..
من خودم دوست دارم اگه قرار درسی سخت بیاد فیزیک باشه ...
به هر حال موفق باشین

----------


## nazaniin

> البته واس من که شهرام و بهرامی نداره  
> 
> هر جور سوال بدن شیمی در حد 50-60 زیست 50-60 زمین 60-70
> 
> عمومی ها هم مثل دینی 100 ادبیات 60-70 عربی 30-40 زبان 30-40 
> 
> خلاص ما همینا رو میزنیم تو کنکور حالا هر طور دوست دارن سوال بدن خخ


موفق باشین به هر حال :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> البته واس من که شهرام و بهرامی نداره  
> 
> هر جور سوال بدن شیمی در حد 50-60 زیست 50-60 زمین 60-70
> 
> عمومی ها هم مثل دینی 100 ادبیات 60-70 عربی 30-40 زبان 30-40 
> 
> خلاص ما همینا رو میزنیم تو کنکور حالا هر طور دوست دارن سوال بدن خخ


ر

کاملا باهات موافقم
شما همین شیمی93 که همه میگن سخته رو ببینید اگه فقط 2 بار کتاب خوب خونده بودی میشد 60 زد دیگه اگه مبتکران زده بودی که بالای 75  بخدا

----------


## nazaniin

> ر
> 
> کاملا باهات موافقم
> شما همین شیمی93 که همه میگن سخته رو ببینید اگه فقط 2 بار کتاب خوب خونده بودی میشد 60 زد دیگه اگه مبتکران زده بودی که بالای 75  بخدا


حق با شماست...
شما خودت فارغ تحصیلی دیگه  100 % میدونی بعد از کنکور که آدم سوالارو می بینه متوجه میشه کلا اگه یه ذره بیشتر دقت می کرد چقدر همه چی فرق می کرد...!

----------


## N a v i d

کاش فیزیک سخت نیاد
من ترس عجیبی از فیزیک دارم
میترسم همین درس زمینم بزنه

آقا زیست سخت بدین ولی فیزیک نه 
آره با همین شمام، همین طراحی که پست ها را میخونی  :Yahoo (94): 

الکی مثلا طراحا دارن به حرف ما گوش میدن

----------


## Mohammad. N

> حق با شماست...
> شما خودت فارغ تحصیلی دیگه  100 % میدونی بعد از کنکور که آدم سوالارو می بینه متوجه میشه کلا اگه یه ذره بیشتر دقت می کرد چقدر همه چی فرق می کرد...!


این حرف من واسه سوالای خارج کشورم هس قبل از اینکه سوالایخارج کشور رو ببینم همه میگفتن وای شیمی خارج کشور 93 از داخل هم سخت تره ولی من هفته قبل دقیقا در یک شرایط ازمون اون رو زدم و درصدم شد 67 تازه یک هفته قبل و با وجود 3 ماهی که مونده تا مشکلاتم برطرف بشه

----------


## nazaniin

> این حرف من واسه سوالای خارج کشورم هس قبل از اینکه سوالایخارج کشور رو ببینم همه میگفتن وای شیمی خارج کشور 93 از داخل هم سخت تره ولی من هفته قبل دقیقا در یک شرایط ازمون اون رو زدم و درصدم شد 67 تازه یک هفته قبل و با وجود 3 ماهی که مونده تا مشکلاتم برطرف بشه


امیدوارم امسال همه اون نتیجه ای که دوس داریم رو بگیریم....

----------


## Arman_b100

سخت تر
شیمی بهتر میشه ولی فیزیک سخت...

----------


## sinae2011

همه درس ها رو میخوان سخت بدن به جز زبان و عربی و ریاضی تو تجربی
بقیشو اطمینان دارم فوق العاده سخته حالا ببینین کی گفتم
امسال فیزیک رو سخت تر از ریاضی میگیرن

----------


## artim

اینها همه یک فرضیه است
باید اماده هر چیزی باشیم

----------


## Takfir

تو رشته انسانی امسال صد در صد اقتصاد سخت تر طرح میشه و روان شناسی کمی آسون!

بخاطر این میگم که امسال اقتصاد آسون بود روان شناسی سخت!

جامعه شناسی هم امسال راحت تر خواهد شد ...

----------


## nazaniin

> اینها همه یک فرضیه است
> باید اماده هر چیزی باشیم


منم همین جوری فکر می کنم
اگه بخوایم فکر کنیم فلان درس سخت میاد ممکن ناخواسته ار وقتی که باید برای درس های دیگه بگذاریم بزنیم..
اینم اصلا خوب نیست !

----------


## javad76

به نظر من :

فیزیک رو 2 درجه سخت ترش می کنن. شیمی همونی که بوده میمونه - ریاضی یکم آسونتر میشه - زیست هم سخت تر می شه.

البته اینایی که ما میگیم همش پیشبینیه . اتفاقا ممکنه برای اینکه پیشبینی همه غلط از آب در بیاد فیزیکو مثل پارسال آسون طرح کنن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## N a v i d

بعید میدونم خیلی رو فیزیک تجربی هاه مانور بدن
اینجوری عدالت از بین میره
البته هیچی معلوم نیست

----------


## Witch Doctor

دوستان ما هممون بازیچه سلیقه طراحیم . همه چی بستگی به فاز طراح داره . هر اتفاقی ممکنه بیوفته. تنها کاری که از دست ما بر میاد اینه که همه درسارو خوب بخونیم

----------


## Mr.Dr

> البته واس من که شهرام و بهرامی نداره  
> 
> هر جور سوال بدن شیمی در حد 50-60 زیست 50-60 زمین 60-70
> 
> عمومی ها هم مثل دینی 100 ادبیات 60-70 عربی 30-40 زبان 30-40 
> 
> خلاص ما همینا رو میزنیم تو کنکور حالا هر طور دوست دارن سوال بدن خخ


فیزیکو نمیخوای بزنی؟!  :Yahoo (22):

----------


## Masood11

کاش میشد طراحا خودشونم تو کنکور شرکت کنن!! مطمئنم نهایتش هر کدوم درسشونو 50 60 میزدن!!!

----------


## khanom.dr.albalu

هدف من رتبه 2000 هست 
4تا درس عمومی رو در حد 80 میزنم .ادبیاتم میخوام 100 بزنم :Yahoo (83): {تراز عمومیم 6800}من خوندن عمومیام رو از سوم دبیرستان شروع کردم وقتی هم اومدم  دبیرستان ادبیات و دین و زندگی رو تموم کرده بودم
ریاضی رو 25 میزنم  :Yahoo (12): 
زیست و شیمی هم یه کاریش میکنم.{ خصوصی میگیرم }شیمی رو فقط دوم و استوکیومتری و ترمودینامیک خوندم.میمونه پیش و محلول ها.
فیزیکم هم خوبه :Yahoo (9): 
ایشالا میریم واسه داروسازی بین الملل 
اگه هم کیش در اومدم که چه بهتر
سهمیه منطقه 3 هم دارم اگه اهواز در بیام خوبه

----------


## JoKeR

به نسبت سال 92 و 93 آسون تر خواهد بود.

----------


## MAHSA

بنظر منم اسونتر از 93 خواهد بود  :Yahoo (9):

----------


## Masood11

> به نسبت سال 92 و 93 آسون تر خواهد بود.


مطمئنم از پارسالم سختتره!!
(البته کلن وقتی درباره چیزی با اطمینان حرف میزنم عکسش میشه!!) 

راستی درباره تعداد شرکت کننده ها چیزی نگفتن!؟

----------


## m.a_935267

اگه به سال های قبل نگاه کنین همه سال ها از دید اون دانش اموزا سخت بوده.
مثلا من کنکور ریاضی 89 دادم خیلی به نظرم از 88سختر به نظر میومد.
ولی الان که 5 سال گذشته تستهارو کنار هم میذارم فرق زیادی ندارن.
راستش شما کنکور سال قبل رو اونقدر بررسی میکنین که حفظ میشین سوالاشو بعد که یکم همون سوالارو تغییر میدن میگین سخته.
برای کنکور باید فقط تلاش کرد. فقط همین.
خیالتون راحت نه کنکور قراره ساده بشه و نه قراره سختر بشه.
فقط برین درستونو بخونین

----------


## simin11

قطعا سخت تر از کنکور 93.

----------


## پرنیان بانو

من خیلی درس ها رو کار کردم همه ی درصدام بالای 70 تقریبا ولی از ریاضی خیلی میترسم سختی و اسونی مهم نیس مهم خوب خوندنه

----------


## petroman

به نظرم شیمی مثل 93 سخت میاد!

----------


## Rick

من فکر میکنم مشکل ترین امتحان زندگیمو قراره بدم...

----------


## ebi18

بنظرم فیزیک امسال سخت میدن
شیمی روند سختیش ادامه داره مثل93یا شاید سخت تر(محاسباتی تر و مفهومی تر)
ریاضی یه کم اسونتر
عمومی هام مثل همیشه اما شاید امسال عربی سخت بدن

----------


## mo.n

به نظرم عمومی ها مثل 93 باشه و تغییری از نظر سختی نکنه
تو اختصاصی ها ریاضی آسونتر از 93
فیزیک مثل93
زیست مثل93
شیمی یکم آسونتر از 93

----------


## morteza20

> سلام..
> روز همه بخیر و با آرزوی توپ ترین ها برای بچه های کنکوری 
> بچه ها شما فکر می کنین کنکور امسال در سطحیه ؟
> نظر پچه های پشت هدفی چیه ؟


بابای من یکی از طراحان سوالات کنکوره میگه خیلی راحته :Yahoo (65): این بحثا فایده داره آیا؟؟؟

----------


## Mohammad DH

> بابای من یکی از طراحان سوالات کنکوره میگه خیلی راحتهاین بحثا فایده داره آیا؟؟؟


کدوم درس؟ چه سالی؟

----------


## mika

راه درازی در پیش داریم .....

----------


## EDGE98

روال 90 به بعد ادامه پیدا میکنه اسون تر که نمیشه شاید در همین سطح 93 بمونه بالاتر نره:yahoo (4):

----------


## exe.

به نام خدا...سلام عرض میکنم خدمت کنکوریهای عزیز کلهم اجمعین!بنظر بنده کنکور ۹۴ در سطح آبدوغ خیار با نوشابه و ماست موسیر البته با طعم اشکنه و دسر کاستیدگلینکوفینوستا برگزار خواهد شد!!!!!(ماهم کنکورمان سطح دارد هیپ هیپ هوراااا!)

----------


## Aguila Roja

همیشه دعا کنید درسی ک شما خیلی خوب بلدید تو کنکور سخت بیاد ! اینجوری خیلی جلو میوفتی و بدشانسی هم اینه که درسی ک خوب کار نکردی از همه سخت تر بیاد!!!

----------


## Mohammad DH

> بدشانسی هم اینه که درسی ک خوب کار نکردی از همه سخت تر بیاد!!!


این که خوشانسیه اونوقت اون کسی که وقتشو گداشته رو اون درس اونم نمی تونه بزنه اونوقت زیاد با تو فرق نمی کنه بعد تو تو نقطه قوت خودت می افتی جلو  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## nazaniin

> بابای من یکی از طراحان سوالات کنکوره میگه خیلی راحتهاین بحثا فایده داره آیا؟؟؟


هدف فقط تقسیم کردن حال و هوای این روزهامون هست...
انقدر سخت نگیرین !

----------


## na3r!n

در سطح بالا :Yahoo (83): :/

----------


## Harmonica

> در سطح بالا:/




اینجاست که میگن
طرف چشم بسته غیب گفت...

----------


## na3r!n

> اینجاست که میگن
> طرف چشم بسته غیب گفت...


دقیـــــــــقا :Yahoo (22):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## faal_nazari

خوب دوستان بزارید یه حقیقتی رو بگم منم که همه می دونن طراح سوالات شیمی کنکور 94 هستم الان دارم از اتاق قرنطینه پیام میدم برید خوش باشید که سوالات شیمی رو همه رو حفظی طرح کردم خخخخخ
نه جدی چی میشه این همه سال مسیله زیاد دادن تشریحی کم حالا بیان تشریحی رو زیاد کنن مسیله هارو کم خیلی باحال میشه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## sawyer

> سلام..
> روز همه بخیر و با آرزوی توپ ترین ها برای بچه های کنکوری 
> بچه ها شما فکر می کنین کنکور امسال در سطحیه ؟
> نظر پچه های پشت هدفی چیه ؟



یادمه سال 92 همه میگفتن وااااااااااااااای ازین زیست
آآآآآآآخ ازین زیست.
چون جدید بود
سال 93 روال طرح تست عینا 92 ای بود و زرنگاش که اینو حدس میزدن زیر هفتاد نزدن
کلا طراحا وقتی یه متد جدید پیدا میکنن اینقد طولش میدن تا بچه ها بش عادت کنن بعد عوضش میکنن

ولی شیمی یقینا تو مایه های پارساله . سابقه نداشته کنکور ساده شه :Yahoo (31): 
با این تفاوت که فارغ التحصیلای امسال با دید 93 میخونن و خوب خاهند زد
اما فیزیک
اوج مانور طراحا میتونه این مباحث باشه:  حرکت / دینامیک / فشار / مدار / شکست نور / تا حدودی نوسان
همه ی اینا با هم نزدیک سی درصدن 
و هیچ وقت همه با هم سخت نمیشه.
اگه بخوان سختش کنن فرقش با پارسال بیست درصد فوووووووووقشه
پس بازم شصتاش هفتاد تاش مفته
مثلا موج و صوت و... میخوان چکارش کنن؟
بخوان سختش کنن میشه در حد ریاضیا ( که اونم این بحثاش مفته ) و مال ریاضیام بخوان سخت کنن میشه در حد دانشگاه
و این یعنی بی عدالتی
البته سخت هم که بشه مطمینا کسایی که خوب کار کردن اگ بقیه ده بزنن اونا چهل میزنن
ولی ریاضی
آخ ریاضی
آخ
:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## sajad76

دو چیز تو کشور ما اگه رفت بالا دیگه محاله بیاد پایین ،
یکی قیمتا....
یکی هم سطح سوالای کنکور ...

----------


## Amir74

کنکور یه رقابته...

سخت بودن یا آسون بودن سوالا هیچ فرقی نمیذاره بین توانایی افراد....فرقی نمیکنه کنکور سخت باشه یا آسون چیزی که باعث میشه به رتبه ی بهتری برسیم...جایگاه ما در بین میانگین بچه هاست....

ممکنه من درس x رو مثلا 30 درصد بزنم...اما متوسط بچه ها 5 درصد باشه...مشخص میشه خوب کار کردم و احتمالا آزمون سخت بوده...

یا درسی رو 50 میزنم درحالی که میانگین بچه 90 درصد بوده...پس من خوب کار نکردم و آزمون احیانا آسون بوده...

----------

